# beginner in DTG need some suggestion for fade color after wash



## paokrab (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm new to t-shirt business. and want to print cotton 100% t-shirt white/light color. Now I have only chinese DTG plus ink (C,M,Y,K,LC,LM) . I try to wash and color is fade. please suggest me how to prevent it.


best regards
Pao.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

paokrab said:


> I'm new to t-shirt business. and want to print cotton 100% t-shirt white/light color. Now I have only chinese DTG plus ink (C,M,Y,K,LC,LM) . I try to wash and color is fade. please suggest me how to prevent it.
> 
> 
> best regards
> Pao.


What kind of inks are you using? Experiment with, or tell us how long and what temperature you are curing your prints at..


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

paokrab said:


> I'm new to t-shirt business. and want to print cotton 100% t-shirt white/light color. Now I have only chinese DTG plus ink (C,M,Y,K,LC,LM) . I try to wash and color is fade. please suggest me how to prevent it.
> 
> 
> best regards
> Pao.



It could be how you are heat setting the ink after printing. Are you using the proper amount of time for the ink you have and the proper temperature on your heat press for that ink. It could also be the quality of the ink that you are using.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## paokrab (Jun 13, 2010)

chobay said:


> What kind of inks are you using? Experiment with, or tell us how long and what temperature you are curing your prints at..





thanks Chobay
I'm not sure what's kind of ink cause It include when bought DTG printer. now i use electrical iron press t-shirt before print.


----------



## paokrab (Jun 13, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> It could be how you are heat setting the ink after printing. Are you using the proper amount of time for the ink you have and the proper temperature on your heat press for that ink. It could also be the quality of the ink that you are using.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone



thanks harry 
I'm using electrical iron for press t-shirt. Could you recommend machine for heat press?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

It's probably the cheap ink you get from the Chinese DTG printers.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

zhenjie said:


> It's probably the cheap ink you get from the Chinese DTG printers.


Agreed, and setting/curing the ink with an hand iron, not really the best way, you need even temp, time, and pressure to cure a DTG print correctly, I don't see how that is going to be possible without a heat press.

JMHO


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what is your maximum print size for the DTG machine??


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

paokrab said:


> thanks harry
> I'm using electrical iron for press t-shirt. Could you recommend machine for heat press?



As was pointed out, a hand iron will not work well to effectively heat set direct to garment ink. You really do need a heat press. The most popular size in the industry is a 16 inch x 20 inch. As for which brand to buy - this is one case where the expression "you get what you pay for" really applies. You need a high quality press to avoid heating problems. A cheap heat press will not heat evenly and will cause you washability issues. Some good brands to look at would be Geo Knight, Stahls Hotronix, and Hix.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## paokrab (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all suggestion
I have few additional question
1. If i print on white/light t-shirt Is it need to use Preteatment ?
2. How many time and temperature for heat press on t-shirt? and Is it need to do it after print finish?
3. Has anyone print on polyester fabric?


----------



## paokrab (Jun 13, 2010)

thank for all suggestion. I have few additional question.
1. Is it need to use Pre-treatment for print on white/light t-shirt?
2. How many time and temperature for using heat press? Is it need to do it after print?
3. Have anyone use DTG on polyester t-shirt? Is it ok?


----------

